
Something in the air kills flu virus - ph0rque
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13639_3-10239293-42.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5
======
rfreytag
You don't want to breath a continuous stream of hydroxyl radicals. Its hard on
your lungs.

